# 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland



## MoritzzZZZzzz (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr!

Ich gehe für ein Jahr nach NZ, die Fliegen- und die Spinnruten sind schon verstaut....
....jetzt kann ich noch so einen 30 - 50 lbs Prügel (2.10 m) samt Multirolle mitnehmen.
Lohnt sich das?
Lieber vor Ort was kaufen bzw. Touren machen wo einem das Gerät gestellt wird?
Bekommt man wie z.B. in Norwegen Boote mit Außenborder geliehen?

mfG

Moritz


----------



## Ansgar (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hi Moritz,

schau mal hier - da gab es schon mal ne aehnliche Diskussion (mehr generell). Und ein bisschen Info zu NZ. Uebrigens ist "BigEarn" auch gerade da, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65645

Ich empfehle immer, ne Charter zu machen, bei der alles Geraet gestellt wird - insbesondere am Anfang. Ausserdem sind die Gewaesser nicht mit denen zu Hause zu vergleichen - und wenn man da (auf dem Meer) mal in Schwierigkeiten geraet kommt lange Zeit nichts...

Geraet kannst Du ansonsten auch besser in NZ kaufen - ist dann halt wirklich fuer die Verhaeltnisse vor Ort geeignet. Wenn Du natuerlich das Zeug schon hast, kannst Du es auch mitbringen, denn Fische fuer 30-50IBS Geschirr gibt es in NZ genug )

All the best & willkommen in der suedlichen Hemisphaere
Ansgar


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Tja, danke für deinen Post Ansgar.
Jetzt bleibt der Bootsprügel zuhause und ich kauf mir unten was zum Poppen! :q
....wenn das meine Freundin liest...|krach:


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

So, jetzt bin ich in Neuseeland und dachte mir, ich mach aus dem angefangenen Thread einfach mal 'nen Erfahrungsbericht für andere, die nicht wissen was sie hier unten brauchen oder auch nicht.


Erste Versuche vom Ufer, an Steinpackungen von Hafenanlagen

*Rute*: Spinnrute in 2,4m und 10-50gr
* Rolle*: 150m Fireline Crystal in 0,10mm mit 0,18mm Fluorcarbon ca. 70cm
* Köder*: quietschgelbe (trübes Wasser) Berkley-Gulp-Twister an 5-15gr Jigköpfen
* Köderführung*: Erstmal schön weit auswerfen und dann den Twister über den Grund hüpfen, schleifen oder auch mal "sprinten"  lassen (08/15 Barschtistern am Grund)
* Ausbeute*: Gefangen habe ich einige Snapper von 30 bis ca. 45cm, die gehen ab wie Ramböcke... ....bssssss....bssssss....bsssss.... 
...da saust die Schnur schön von der Rolle und die Bremse singt ihre schönste Melodie!
Die Neuseeländer (soweit ich es gesehen habe) fischen an so Stellen meist mit  0,40mm Schnur, mächtigem Grundblei und Fischfetzen, mit weniger Erfolg!

...bis bald.


----------



## Jan77 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Mensch Moritz,

Petri Heil!!!!! Würd mich freuen jetzt öfters ein paar Berichte über eines der schönsten Länder der Welt zu hören.

Schicker Snapper.


----------



## Ansgar (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



MoritzzZZZzzz schrieb:


> * Ausbeute*: Gefangen habe ich einige Snapper von 30 bis ca. 45cm,
> 
> Die Neuseeländer (soweit ich es gesehen habe) fischen an so Stellen meist mit  0,40mm Schnur, mächtigem Grundblei und Fischfetzen, mit weniger Erfolg!



Sauber Moritzzz,

guter Einstand. 

Finde Deine Montage gut - und es war bestimmt ein Superspass, da im Hafenbecken die Snapper abzudrillen. 

Allerdings Vorsicht mit Ueberheblichkeit gegenueber der Methode der Kiwis! Ich habe wegen der insuffizienten Faehigkeit von geflochtener mit Reibung an z.B. Steinen oder Seepocken umzugehen schon einige Fische verloren. Im Hafenbecken mag es ja noch okay sein - aber in anderen Gefilden mit mehr natuerlicher Struktur und flacherem Wasser wirst Du da schnell den kuerzeren ziehen. Mach mal nen Test mit ner Mono und ner geflochtenen und ziehe die ueber die nassen Steine, dann wirst Du evtl nachvollziehen koennen, was meine Bedenken sind.
Ich fische mittlerweile "on the rocks"/wo Steine sind auch wieder mit mono. Und ne 0,40er macht durchaus Sinn, wenn man auch mit Kingies oder Snappern die etwas groesser als Deine vergleichsweise "Baby-Snapper" sind rechnen kann.
Deine Methode ist - da aktiv gefuehrt - natuerlich besser als ne komplett am Grund fixierte, etc. - aber grundsaetzlich hat das schon seinen Sinn...
Ausserdem wirst Du mit Deiner Methode an manchen Tagen/Stellen Probleme haben, die Snapper zu erreichen - denn oftmals musst Du erstmal 80-100m keulen um tiefe Stellen mit Sandgrund zu erreichen. Da siehst Du mit Deiner Montage alt aus.

Macht also Sinn, Offenheit gegenueber den (groesstenteils) sinnvollen und etablierten Methoden der Einheimischen zu behalten - gibt in NZ richtig gute Angler - sonst wirst Du weniger fangen, als was andernfalls moeglich gewesen waere. Ich habe auch am Anfang gedacht, dass ich mit meinem europaeischen Hintergrund einiges besser weiss. Heute sehe ich, dass viele der einfachen Montagen an Effektivitaet nicht zu ueberbieten sind. 
Und dass viele europaeische Methoden nichts sind als Schall und Rauch und noch ein weiterer unnuetzer Marketing Gimmick - ueber den man vergisst, das es sich nur um eine weitere Methode handelt um Fische zu fangen. So nach dem Motto und wenn der Fische gegen die Sonne schaut und es 7 Grad sind und der Wind von Osten kommt und gleichzeitig die heringe laichen ist dies die absolute Supermethode. Da lob ich mir 0,40er und ein Grundblei... )

Viel Spass weiterhin und halt uns auf dem Laufenden
Ansgar

PS: Wenn Du es einrichten kannst, geh mal auf eine Kingie Charter. NZ ist das Land der grossen Kings - und wenn Du einmal nen Kingie an der Leine hast, denn siehst du, das Snapper absolute Warmduscher sind im Vergleich...


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo,
hast Du´s auch schon mal im Süßwasser versucht, zum Beispiel auf die legendären Killeraale?

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Moin!
Ich bin den Methoden der Einheimischen gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen, wo es Sinn macht! Nicht alle Kiwis sind "Profis" und um mich herum saß leider meist diese "alles was beisst Totschläger"-Fraktion mit Besenstielen und Klaviersaiten.
Naja egal, dachte mein Text kommt nicht so überheblich rüber.

So, nun zu den Kiwis:
Macht euch keine Sorgen wenn ihr in dieses Land kommt und fischen wollt, einfach eine Angel unter den Arm klemmen und eine x-beliebige Hauptstrasse runterbummeln. Spätestens beim Einkauf im Kiosk oder in der Buchhandlung wird ein Kiwi nach den heutigen Fängen fragen und dann ohne zu zögern mit einigen interessanten Angelspots auftrumpfen!
Unglaublich aber wahr, wir hatten heute morgen eine Hausdurchsuchung (auf 2 Etagen wohnen ca. 14 Backpacker und Studenten) von der Polizei und dem Zoll....
....irgendwie hatten die vom letzten Jahr noch Verdachtsmomente und so wurden wir von ca. 15 Mann und einem Drogenhund besucht.
Gefunden aben sie nichts, auffällig war bei mir nur das lange graue Ding in der Ecke, mein Rutentransportrohr!
"What's in there?"
"Öhhhhm, just fishingrods and some tackle."
"Please open it!"
plopp...
"Catch any fish?"
...schon wurde ein kurzes Gespräch über Köder, Lieblingsfische und gute Angelstellen daraus!
Nach ca. 1,5 Stunden sind sie dann wieder abgedüst.
Wirke ich jetzt so nett oder extrem hilflos oder ist das hier einfach erste Bürgerpflicht mit den Angeltipps?

cya

Moritz


p.s. ein Kescher reicht auch aus um Informationen zu bekommen aber bei einem "feinen, schwarzen Forellenkescher" müsst ihr nachsichtig sein, man wird euch erstmal Süßwassertipps geben, kann ja auch keiner ahnen, das diese Europäer damit ans Meer wollen!


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

MEEEEEEHHHHHHHHRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschi (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

mMoritz schreib mal, wo Du Dich gerade rumtreibst! Vielleicht habe ich noch ein paar Tipps für Dich!


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Moin!
Zur Zeit "sitze ich in Auckland fest"...
....meine Freundin studiert hier und wir suchen ihr gerade noch ein neues Zimmer, danach düse ich weiter über die Inseln!

*Rockfishing* (soweit von mir an der Westküste der Nordinsel getestet)
Ein Thema mit tollen Fängen und einigen Risiken!
Da ich bisher noch mit meiner 50gr WG-Rute und 5kg-Geflecht unterwegs bin, hab ich bisher nur zweimal für etwa eine Stunde Twister und Blinker von den Klippen aus gebadet.
Schön im Mittelwasser eingekurbelt, ohne irgendwelche Finessen.
Gab drei Kahawei (glaub ich) und zwei Snapper, finde ich für ca. 2 Stunden ganz gut.
Jetzt kommt der Haken, ein paar mal kamen recht grosse Wellen, vor denen man schon in sicherheit gehen musste und einmal eine echte "Freakwave".
Zum Glück hab ich beim Wellenreiten gelernt, Wellen zu beobachten und ein wenig vorherzusagen, was aus den herranrollenden kleinen Buckeln auf der See wird.
Hier kam mir der Aufbau der Wellen nur noch spanisch vor, also schnell weit nach oben zu meiner Freundin gespurtet und siehe da, als ich mich umdrehte, war der Platz an dem ich gefischt habe unter 2 Meter Weisswasser verschwunden....
....er war eigendlich ganz gut gewählt, in der Mitte einen Meter hoch und zu den Seiten zwei "Rampen" ins Wasser (Fische landen leicht gemacht).
Geht auf jeden fall auf die Steine zum Angeln wenn ihr mal hier seid, ich glaub da sind super Fänge drin.
Mein Rat an euch, beobachtet die Stellen vorher einige Zeit (30 min), geht nicht alleine fischen und macht euch vorher schlau ob Ebbe bzw. Flut ist oder starker, auflandiger Wind war.
Eine Schwimmweste kann auch nicht schaden! (machen hier einige so)

cya


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (1. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Soo, war gerade wieder auf den Felsen....
Hab mir schwereres Gerät* gekauft und ein paar Snapper vom Grund gekitzelt, mich mit dem Anködern von Tintenfischen vertraut gemacht und leider auch drei Montagen die Unterwassercanyons gezeigt.
Alles in allem ein schöner Tag.
Der Kracher kommt aber noch, fünf Meter von mir entfehrnt hat ein Kiwi auf Kingie (Kingfish) gefischt, ein Luftbalon, 1,5m Vorfach und eine 35cm Meeräsche dran.
Soweit so unspektakulär.
Nach guten 45 Minuten bekommt die Meeräsche die Kriese und *PENG* da schnappt sich vor meinen Augen ein ordentlich grosser Kingfisch das Häppchen.
Bssss....da heizt der Balon los...plopp, der Balon ist ab....
......und der Angler haut mit seinem Anschlag ins Leere.
Schade, den Drill hätte ich gern geseh'n!
Leider hab ich jetzt auch die Gewissheit, dass mein 30-50lbs Gerät bei Muttern am falschen Ende der Welt steht!!!
Schnief aber jetzt muss wohl einer den Versandt zahlen....|evil:
...egal, denn Kingie ist jetzt mein neues Ziel!:q

Grüsse
Moritz

* 3,6m Rute (50-100gr) + Brandungsrolle mit 350m 10kg Leine = 70$ so 40€ ...nix tolles aber es fängt!

p.s. Grössenwahn hin oder her, heute nacht träum ich wenigstens noch mal vom Kingfish


----------



## Ansgar (2. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hi Moritz,

Deine Ergebnisse lassen sich sehen. Congratulations.

Kahawei = Kiwi Name fuer Australian Salmon, guck mal bei Fishbase.org, denn weisst Du es sicher.

Bezgl Wellen: Lies mal meinen Beitrag "Make no mistake", kann Dir ausserdem die Rockhopper Neopren Boots empfehlen, habe 2 Paar davon. 60$ die Leben retten... Bezgl. Platzwahl - oft ist ein Platz gut, und einen Meter weiter ist es lebengefaehrlich...

Bezgl. Haenger am Grund - fisch in diesem Territorium mal ohne Blei oder mit nur ganz wenig - musst aber aktiv fischen, also Angel in der Hand halten.

Nein, Dein 30-50IBS Geraet ist da schon ganz gut aufgehoben. Denn es hilft Dir on the rocks recht wenig, da zu kurz (jedenfalls wenn es sich da um die typische <=2m Rute handelt) und zu unhandlich und schwer. An vielen Stellen kannst Du die Rute naemlich nicht ablegen - es sei denn die Kiwis haben da ueberall Loecher gebohrt? - und Deine Rute (falls Kohlefaser) wuerde da extrem leicht zerkratzen. Ich wuerde Dir empfehlen, Dir ne 3m+ einteilige Rute (z.B. auf nen ungeschliffenen 8wrap Fierberglass Blank oder ne FSU 5 Serie (Denke die kiwis wissen damit was anzufangen)) dort aufbauen zu lassen. Fuji Sics dran und nen Rollenhalter fuer ne Alvey Rolle. Dann kaufst Du Dir die Alvey Rockhopper und tust da 30-40IBS line (Mono!) drauf. Damit hast Du gutes Geschirr. 
Wenn Du Lust hast, lies mal meinen Thread "Riesengrouper drillen" - da schildere ich das Rockfishing ein bisschen mehr - und evtl willst Du Dich ja auch mal mit Groupers auseinandersetzen (wenn es die in NZ gibt, da bin ich gerade nicht ganz sicher). Rute ist dann auch super fuer schweres Brandungsangeln. Diesbezgl. koenntest Du denn auch noch mal in meinen Thread "Riesenrochen drillen" reinschauen ).

Ein Kingie und Du bist fuer immer verloren, was das Angeln in Deutschland angeht. Lass es! |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Petri - und ich hoffe, Dir helfen die Tips etwas?
All the best
Ansgar

PS: Ich meinte nicht, dass Du ueberheblich ruebergekommen bist. Es war rein sachlich/fact focussed gemeint - die Methoden dort sind nicht alle schlecht, lohnt sich also offen zu sein. Solltest Du nicht als persoenliche Kritik sondern als rein faktische Info aufnehmen...


----------



## Dorschi (3. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo Moritz!
Ich habe einfach mal mit dem Boot eine Viper von Predatec durch einen Möwenschwarm geschleppt. Bekam einen schönen Kingihit und die 20lbs Geflochtene sagte nach 100m peng. Warscheinlich ein Riff unterwasser, oder Ahnliches.
Die beastmaster stc boat hättest Du mal sehen sollen.
So einen Halbkreis hab ich bei einer Rute lange nicht gesehen.
Das nächste mal Mono oder zumindest ein längeres Vorfach.#
Sei vorsichtig beim Rockfishing. gerade die Westküste ist tückisch!
Viel Spaß


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (5. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hi Ihr!
Könnte gerade billig eine Shimano Tekota 800 für 65$ erstehen...
Mein einer Mitbewohner ist beim Surfen mit dem Fuß an einer hängen geblieben aber 450m/15kg Schnurfassungsvermögen ergeben ja recht wenig 20-25kg Schnur, die Bremse wird dann wohl auch aussteigen oder?
Da ist wohl "off the rocks" mit Köderfisch auf Kingie weiterhin ein Traum?!?
Die "Dopingaale" hab ich bisher nur einmal zu Gesicht bekommen, heute beim Spaziergang mit meiner Freundin!!
Wir waren an einem Bach in der Nähe von Whangarei unterwegs, als ich in einem der vielen Gumpen etwas grosse Kreise ziehen sah....
....ein etwa 75cm langer Aal hat die kleinen Fische aus dem Kraut und wieder zurück gejagt! Der drehte dann (weil ich mich ja nicht als Angler geoutet hab :q) noch ein paar Minuten seine Runden und ist wieder ins Gemüse rein.
Wohl doch mal ans Süßwasse gehen.


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (16. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Soo, mal wieder was zu schreiben....

*Kahawai vom Felsen *über sandigem Grund*:
*-Rute 3,6m
-200gr Durchlaufblei
-ca. 50cm Vorfach mit einem 6/0 und einem frei laufenden 3/0 Haken
-Hauptschnur 12,5kg ...sicher ist sicher!
-Köder ca. 15 cm lange Sardinen

Einfach 08/15 Grundangeln, wenn der Fisch abzieht, wird fröhlich angeschlagen und danach gibt es Punkte für die schönsten Sprünge!
Auch wenn er es hier nie lesen wird, THANK YOU MIKE!!!! ...ein echter neuseeländischer "Strauchdieb" mit den geilsten Angeltips.


----------



## Dorschi (16. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Na petri heil!
Schönes Ding vom Strand oder?
Nur leider geschmacklich nicht so der Hammer so ein Ka.
Beste Grüße und genieß die Zeit. Ich bin nächsten Februar auch wieder da! Bin Trauzeuge!  
Grüß meine Lieblingsinsel!

PS warst Du schon mal vom verankerten Boot auf Snapper?
Abends einfach mal ein paar Kiwis fragen, die rausfahren.
Einer nimmt Dich bestimmt mit.
2er Paternoster mit Squid / Pilchard knapp auf Grund und endweder Bremse ganz auf, oder Freilaufrolle.
Das geht ab und ist sensibler, als wenn Du nur auf einen Hit wartest.
Och ich bin blöd.
Gerade oben gelesen!


Genieß die Zeit!

P. S. als Aalköder soll Chicken funzen


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (16. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Also Kahawai in Alufolie, mit Pfeffer, Salz, Zwiebel, Gewürzmischung und Zitrone auf dem Grill zubereitet ist super.
Ich kämpfe für die Anerkennung von Kahawai als leckeren Fisch! #6 |supergri


----------



## Jürgen (18. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo Moritz!!

Mein Bruder wohnt seit 2 Jahren in Napier und geht dort hauptsächlich auf die dicken Regenbogenforellen - wenn du 
mal mit ihm fischen willst meld dich kurz per PM - 

Ich muss leider bis November warten um da rüber zu kommen :c

Grüsse aus Norwegen
Jürgen


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (25. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Moin ihr!

Ich kauf mir jetzt (naja in 12Stunden) erst mal zum Rockfishing eine kleine selbstaufblasende Rettungsweste....
Gestern hat es leider mal wieder einen Unfall auf meinem Lieblingsfelsen gegeben, um 9 Uhr in der Früh wurden wohl zwei oder drei Mann von einer Freakwave erfasst und einen konnten sie nicht mehr aus dem Wasser ziehen. Seine Leiche wurde später vom Hubschrauber entdeckt.
Nicht schön aber keiner von denen hatte eine Rettungsweste oder ein Seil dabei.
Also Safety First!  ....auch wenn einige sagen "oh wie peinlich, ein Feigling"

mfG
Moritz


----------



## BigEarn (26. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Oh ja, mal wieder eine schlechte Nachricht vom Rockfishing. Passiert leider immer noch viel zu oft, dass Leute unbelehrbar sind und sich in Gefahr begeben. #c
Sei besser 'uncool' und besorg Dir die Weste. Wäre Auckland näher an Dunedin könnte ich dir meine leihen...bei dem Stress an der Uni brauche ich die im Moment eh nicht. :v 
(wenn ich Zeit hätte auch nicht...dann wären erstmal die Truttas dran, solange die Saison noch läuft :l) 
Gruß auf die Nordinsel #h


----------



## orca82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo,
ist im Januar 2008 auch noch jemand in Neuseeland von euch in Neuseeland? Meine Mitreisenden angeln leider alle nicht:-( Und jetzt suche ich nette Leute (die ich auch verstehen kann da mein english very bad ist), die mir ihr Erfahrungen zukommen lassen oder sogar mit mir dort angeln.

gruß in das schönste Land der erde


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (1. April 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Moin!
Wie ich anfangs schon geschrieben hab, geh mit der Angel spazieren und man wird dir hier helfen!
Am besten in einen Angelladen gehen, da gibt es fürs erste genug Infos....
...oder gleich auf die Felsen, die Landungsbrücke bzw. die Uferpromenade, die Kiwis quatschen gern und meist sind sie bei Ausländern gnädig und reden langsam!
Cheers
Moritz


----------



## Jürgen (2. April 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

@ orca82

ja ich :vik:  werde ab spätestens mitte November bis ende
Januar in Napier/Nordinsel sein :vik:

So sehen da die Forellengewässer aus:


----------



## Dorschi (3. April 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Da bin ich auch schon fast dort! Habe gerade meinen Flug klargemacht! 30.01.-21.02.08:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## orca82 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

So ich habe auch endlich gebucht, am 28.12.07 geht es endlich wieder los. Hoffentlich wird es erfolgreicher als 06. Wird denn jetzt noch was gefangen? Gab leider lange keine Einträge mehr :-(


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Ja, gefangen wird noch....
Kahawai, der geilste "Sportfisch" den die Kiwis haben, weil er fast 100%ig beist.
Snapper off the rocks auch immer dabei aber selten groß.
Kingfish, ist immer noch in recht großer Stückzahl in Coromandel.... leider hab ich in den letzten Wochen zwei schöne verloren. Die beißen leider meist bevor ich mir mein Bait gefangen habe oder gerade dann wenn ich 'nen Kahawai drille......

cheers
Moritz


----------



## orca82 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Was für Köder benutzt du denn? Angelst du nur im Meer?

Grüsse aus Deutschland


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Jup, ich angel zur Zeit nur im Meer (of the rocks).
Entweder wie die Kiwis mit Pilchard und Squid als Köder oder mit Gummifischen und Twistern (so an 5kg Gerät).

Meine neue Sucht ist *Kahawai mit der Fliege* zu fangen!
*Rute:* 5/6
*Schnur:* 6 Fast-Intermediate ....besorg mir noch was schnell sinkendes
*Rolle:* hmmmm, hauptsache die Bremse funzt und es ist Backing dauf
*Köder:* Streamer die Sardinen, Meeräschen und "whitebait" imitieren bis maximal 1/0er Haken und nicht länger als ein kleiner Finger
*Vorfach:* je nach Unterground 2-7kg (bei Felsen)
*Anfütern:* Ja, immer schön die "Berley Bomb" ins Wasser hängen!
Meist meldet sich ein Trupp KY dadurch an, das die Kleinfische in der Futterspur zu "fliegen" beginnen.....


----------



## orca82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Wo bekommt man denn die Köder? Als ich da war, wollte ich Würmer und Maden kaufen aber in den Angelläden gab es keine. Ich konnte nur die eingetüteten Meeresköder bekommen aber nichts frisches. Womit fängst du besser, Kunst- oder Naturköder?


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Würmer und Maden.....kein Kiwi hat dich ausgelacht?

Mein Top Köder "off the rocks" ist eine Sardine am 3/0er Haken mit 0,5m 15-30lbs Flourcarbon als Vorfach (viele Felsen viel Vorfach). Hauptschnur je nach Geschmack, 12 kg für Kochtopfangler und 4 kg für Leue die gerne drillen.

Gummi fängt hier alles... aber nur wenn die Fische da sind, also immer anfüttern!
Naturköder haben ja durch ihr Aroma schon eine gewisse Lockwirkung.

Lern (wenn du es nicht schon kannst) Fliegenfischen, geht im Süß und Salzwasser gleichermaßen gut.

Meine Wertung der Fängigkeit
(ok....nur auf Kahawai)
1. Fliege
2. Natur
3. Gummi


----------



## orca82 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Gelacht haben sie erst, als ich erzählt habe, dass ich Aale fangen will. Aale fangen war ganz leicht, ein Stück Fleisch auf den Haken und fertig. Die richtig Dicken, habe ich zwar auch nicht gefangen aber darfür sehr viele. 

Wie fängst du den deine Köderfische, wenn es keine Würmer oder Maden gibt?


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Große Aale sind rar....weil die kleinen schon zu leicht an den Haken gehen, da geh ich lieber abends in Shorts in die knietiefen Bäche und greif sie mir (da kann auch mal einer abhauen). 


> Wie fängst du den deine Köderfische, wenn es keine Würmer oder Maden gibt?


:q entschuldige das ich grinsen muß aber kennst du nur Würmer und Maden als Köder?
Köderfische....für was?
Das ganze "Kleinzeug" fängst du mit einer 08/15 Posenmontage mit 14er Haken und Teig/Squid/Fisch/Käse/Mais/Alufolie oder du benutzt so ein Wasabi-Rig (.....Schwimmer geht irgendwie besser)
Wieso das Risiko eingehen und nichts kleines zu fangen wo es doch an jeder Tankstelle Sardinen/Pilchards/Squid usw. ab 7$ das Kilo gibt?
Nur für Kingfish kommt vom Piper bis zum Kahawai alles lebend unter den Luftbalon, der einzige Grund Köderfische zu angeln..... (jetzt regt euch bitte nicht auf, andere Länder andere Sitten)

cheers

Moritz

p.s. es gibt hier riesige Flussbarsche....hab Fotos von 6 und 7 Pfündern gesehen, die sollen nicht so selten sein


----------



## orca82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Wo fängst du deine Fische, an der Oberfläche, im Mittelwasser oder am Grund?


----------



## sorgiew (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

genialer thread und geniale beiträge 



ich will mehr lesen........................



bitte, bitte bitte


----------



## BigEarn (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Würmer und Maden brauchst Du hier wirklich nicht  Entweder fängst du deine Köderfische so wie Morizzzz das oben bereits beschrieben hat oder du hältst einfach an der nächsten Tankstelle, dem nächsten Supermarkt, Tackeldealer oder Dairy und kaufst dir die Köfis für ein paar Dollar.
Eine andere Alternative sind Kunstköder. Macht meines Erachtens mehr Spaß :q

Im Süßwasser gehts hier zu 99% auf Forellen und das meistens mit Spinnrute oder aber Fliege, was man, wenn man hier ist auch unbedingt ausprobieren sollte. Reviere zum Fliegenfischen, wie es sie hier gibt, findet man nur sehr selten. Einige Berichte zumdem Thema findet ihr u.a. hier. Ich persönlich würde eher davon abraten, NAturköder zum Forellenfischen (wo es denn überhaupt erlaubt ist) zu verwenden, da die Gefahr des Verangelns doch sehr hoch ist und es im Interesse eines jeden sein sollte, die einzigartige Forellenfisherei hier bestmöglich zu erhalten. 
In dem Zusammenhang sollte man sich auch UNBEDINGT über die Verbreitung der Alge Didymo informieren, die zur Zeit ein großes Problem in vielen Gewässern der Südinsel darstellt und u.a. durch Watbekleidung, Kescher und Angelgerät verbreitet wird. Das reinigen von Gerät und Kleidung und wenn möglich der Verzicht auf Filzsohlen, ist Pflicht zwschen einem jeden Gewässerwechsel. Mehr Informationen findet man bei BIOSECURITY NZ . Wer sich nicht vorstellen kann, wie die Alge  aussieht, sollte sich vorstellen, wie eine LKW Ladung vollgeroztes Toilettenpapier aussehen würde, wenn man sie in ein Gewässer entsorgt. 

Flussbarsche findet man in Neuseeland tatsächlich in guten Größen, allerdings beschränkt sich ihre Verbreitung auf einige GEwässer, u.a. in der Waikato sowie Nelson Region, die Mündungsgebiete des Taieri & Clutha, etc. Die Fische gelten in Neuseeland als Pest, genau wie Karpfen, Rotaugen etc.  Deswegen im Falle eines Fangs am besten |smash: und schmecken lassen. 
Ob man das mit den Aalen machen muss, weiss ich nicht. Irgendwie interessieren sich nur Europäische Besucher neben den Maori für den Fang dieser Fische. Ich schaue mir sie lieber an und konzentriere mich auf die Forellen, da die Aale weder geschmacklich besonders gut sind noch der Fang besonders herausfordernd ist. (Damit meine ich das Haken...nicht das Drillen  )


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Zum Glück haben wir hier auf der Nordinsel noch kein Didymo.....


----------



## BigEarn (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



MoritzzZZZzzz schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir hier auf der Nordinsel noch kein Didymo.....



Jepp...und damit das so bleibt (und damit die Sch... sich hier im Süden nicht verbreitet) sollte jeder die Aufforderung von der Biosecurity respektieren. 

Aber keine Angst Moritzzzz, im Meer verbreitet sich der Rocksnot glaube ich eh nicht


----------



## orca82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tips zum Spinnfischen? In den klaren Flüssen, hatten ich höchstens mal ein paar Nachläufer und in den trüberen,habe ich gut gefangen. Ich habe gehört, dass viele Forellen in der Nacht gefangen werden!?


----------



## BigEarn (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Als Spinnfischer hast Du tatsächlich einen Vorteil, wenn das Wasser ein wenig angetrübt ist. Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich auch im klaren Wasser erfolgreich zu sein. Die Fische hier sind jedoch auch nicht blöd und springen einfach in den Kescher. Besonders an kleineren Flüssen ist vorsichtiges Anpirschen wichtig. Bleib so gut wie möglich in Deckung und aus dem Sichtfeld des Fisches um Spook zu vermeiden. Als Köder würde ich dir kleinere Schwimmwobbler in natürlichen farben (schwarz - grün, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, u.ä.) empfehlen. Auch kleinste Spinner in silber sind häufig einen Versuch wert, wenn es viele Nachläufer gibt. 
Häufig ist es aber das beste, nicht an den Nachläufern zu verzweifeln (das kann sich über Stunden hinziehen) und nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen weiterzugehen. 
Ausser du hast eine Fliegenrute dabei  Habe schon oft erlebt, dass dort wo Spinnköder ignoriert wurden, die Fliege gerne und ohne Zögern genommen wurde. Wenn Du eine Fliegenrute hast, würde ich an den klaren Bächen die Spinnrute einfach mal "zu Hause" lassen und es mit der Fliege versuchen.


----------



## orca82 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Dann werde ich mir wohl noch eine Fliegenrute besorgen müssen. Was für Schnüre benutzt ihr? Fischt ihr im Meer mit anderen? Und wie sieht es im Januar mit Lachsen aus?

Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht so sehr mit meinen ganzen Fragen.


----------



## Ansgar (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Lachse bei den Kiwis? 

Isch glaube mal nischt... Es sei denn ein genveraendertes Zuchtkaefigmonster ist aus einem Tasmanischen Gehege entkommen und den ganzen Weg zu den Kiwis geschwommen 

Also, 5er Rute reicht fuer Fluesse...

Im Meer vielleicht ne 8er... 

Und wenn Du im Meer vorher da noch nie gefischt hast, wuerde ich mir die Anregungen von Moritz noch mal ganz genau durchlesen - sonst war es evtl Dein erster und letzter Trip...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## ThomasL (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

@Ansgar

Königslachse wurden in Neuseeland auch ausgesetzt, die wilden Bestände sind aber anscheinend klein. Gezüchtet werden sie aber auch dort. lies mal:

http://the6322s2.handel.2day.com/business/fishaqua/species/salmon.asp


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Ja, die guten Lachse....
.....soll sie wirklich auf der Südinsel geben aber wann die steigen? Kein Plan!
Solang man hier im Meer nicht gezielt mit der Fliege auf Kingie fischt, sollte Klasse 6-8 genügen.
Ein Kahawai (drüben bei Ansgar heißen die Salmon |uhoh um die 50cm kommt bei einer 6'er Rute schon mal ans Backing....größere auch deutlich weiter, also nicht wie im Hausbach mit 20m Backing auf der Rolle loslegen.
Am besten je eine Schnur in floating und sinking mitnehmen.
.....mehr Auswahl ist nie falsch!
mfG
Moritz

p.s. fragen schadet (fast) nie


@Ansgar: 5'er Rute reicht.....nur die Kiwis haben irgendwie Angst undergunned zu sein und wollten mir für's Süßwasser schon zur 9'er raten #q


----------



## Flatfischer (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



orca82 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es im Januar mit Lachsen aus?
> 
> 
> Gut, um die Zeit kannst Du auf der Südinsel an einigen Flüssen auf Königslachs fischen (schwere Spinnrute, schwere Löffelblinker). Bei Angeln in den Flüssen ist aber ein Guide dringend zu empfehlen. Oder aber an den entsprechenden Flussmündungen im Meer. Zu den Fangplätzen musst Du mal googeln; ich war vor 10 Jahren im Kiwiland und auf Lachs haben wir nur einen Tag gefischt (1 Fisch von gut 35 Pfund im Drill verloren...).
> ...


----------



## BigEarn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Bezüglich Salmon schau mal hier nach:

http://www.fishingmag.co.nz/salmon.htm

Gibt dort einige Infos zu den Flüssen in denen Du in denen Du Zwischen Januar und April Lachs befischen kannst.  Die meisten Flüsse befinden sich an der Ostküste der Südinsel aber auch an der Westcoast geht in einigen Flüssen was. Habe es selber nur mal im Otago Harbour versucht, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Gesehen habe ich aber einige LAchse, als sie den kleinen Fluss, der über unseren Campus fließt, hochgezogen sind.


----------



## orca82 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Herzlichen Dank für eure Tips. Ich werde mich wieder melden, wenn mir noch Fragen einfallen. Freue mich aber über weitere Nachrichten von oder aus Neuseeland.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

@ BigEarn: Ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob du meine PN bekommen hast?


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (30. Juni 2007)

*Tongariro River - Der Forellenpuff*

So, war für drei Tage am Tongariroriver fischen, übernachtet hab ich in Turangi. Der Fluß hatte recht viel Wasser aber nicht zu viel.... die Fische hab ich noch gefunden!
Kein Fisch war unter Maß (45cm) und der größte Regenbogen so 60cm. Hab in ca. 14 Angelstunden (naja, von Pool zu Pool laufen ist auch mit drin) ein gutes Dutzend Forellen verhaftet.
Die Tageskarte kostet 15$....
Hier gleich mal alle Preise die für die Nordinsel relevant sind:

*Taupo License:
* (Local Rivers)
_$15 per day
$33 one week
$73 season License_ 

*New Zealand License:*
(Back Country Rivers)
_$18 per day
$90 season license._ 

Also die Fliegenrute einpacken oder vor Ort mal 'nen Guide mieten und werfen lernen! .....es zahlt sich aus!


----------



## BigEarn (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen! 
Warst Du alleine oder mit Guide unterwegs? 
Hier im Süden ist die Saison leider für die meisten GEwässer beendet :c


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Vor zwei Monaten hatte ich mal mit meiner Freundin zusammen 'nen Guide für einen halben Tag am Tongariro. Das war interessant und hat mir viel gebracht. Dieses mal bin ich so hochgedüst und hab auf eigende Faust die Pools erkundet. Bin viel gelaufen und hab einige Köder durchgetestet bis ich kapiert hatte was zur Zeit top ist. Interessante Gespräche hat mir auch mein Sixpax Monteith's Pilsner gebracht.....die Kiwis sind gute Freunde von Hopfen und Malz!
Cheers
Moritz


----------



## orca82 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Wie teuer ist denn so ein Guide? Habe gehört, daß sie tolze Preise haben.


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Ist nicht schlimmer als 'nen Handwerker in der Bude zu haben....
Wir haben für zu zweit 280nz$ gezahlt. Wir wurden um 7 Uhr morgens abgeholt und 14 Uhr wieder beim Backpackers abgeliefert...hatten gute 40 Minuten Anfahrt zum Fluß. Haben von 8 bis um 13 Uhr gefischt. Bei mir gab es ein bischen Wurfkorrektur und Taktik, für meine Freundin einen absoluten Beginnerkurs. Ein stolzer Preis ist relativ, die haben ja nicht jeden Tag eine Buchung und bisher waren alle Leute mit denen ich gesprochen habe, nach ihren Touren zufrieden mit Preis und Leistung.


----------



## BigEarn (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

280 zahlst Du aber auch nur in Taupo, wo der Konkurrenzkampf groß ist. Man muss ja nur mal die Flyer im Info-Center zählen |rolleyes
In anderen Regionen zahlst du schon eher NZ$ 600 aufwärts


----------



## orca82 (26. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

hallo, wie sieht es aus bei euch fangt ihr noch was?


----------



## BIG WHITE (26. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

|supergri#h|supergri#h


Moin Allerseits- also wenn ich die Berichte aus N.Z. lese;+so dolle ist es down under auch nicht, solche Fische fängt man in jedem Dänischen Puff, vielleicht noch besser.
Für die daheim gebliebenen "zu hause ist es am schönsten"#h  |supergri#h 


Gruß

Big White


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (26. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Wenn ich fischen gehe fang ich noch was....nur geh ich zur Zeit extrem selten fischen!
Letzte Woche in zweieinhalb Tagen 25 Forellen von 45 - 60 cm im Tongariro River gefangen und vor einem Monat war ich das letzte mal auf den Felsen am Meer was drei Snapper (Naturköder) für die Pfanne und 12 Kahawai (Fliege) für den Spaß brachte.
@ Big White: Ja, ich habe auch ein bissl Heimweh nach der europäischen Fischvielfalt aber das Klima ist hier so viel besser als in "neun-Monate-April-Deutschland"!!

Cheers
Moritz


----------



## Ansgar (27. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



MoritzzZZZzzz schrieb:


> @ Big White: Ja, ich habe auch ein bissl Heimweh nach der europäischen Fischvielfalt aber das Klima ist hier so viel besser als in "neun-Monate-April-Deutschland"!!




Ey Moritzzzzz,

Du sehnst Dich nach der europaeischen Fischvielfalt - das check ich echt ueberhaupt nicht??? :q:q:q

Was denn fuer ne Vielfalt??? Im Vergleich zu hier???
Und wenn Du Norwegen meinst - dann musst Du hier auch mal mit nem Boot raus auf den Fjord und denn hast Du doch genauso ne Vielfalt wie in Europe??? Verstehe ich nicht? Ich habe hier bestimmt schon 200+ Arten gefangen, vom Marlin bis zum Zitterrochen?? 

Oder meinst Du nur Suesswasser? Ok - da mag es etwas anders aussehen in NZ...  Aber dafuer kannst Du bei Dir schoen Kingies, Snapper und Salmon abangeln - und die gehen ja nun deutlich mehr ab als ein Hecht, Wels, Zander oder so? Und find in Dtland mal einen Fluss, in dem Du so wie in NZ die Forellen abangeln kannst - da kannst Du in Dtland nur von traeumen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (27. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Tach Ansgar!
Ist gerade die Spätwinterdepression#d bei mir.... 
...die Kingies sind ja bald wieder da :m!
Es ist hier so ein bischen dieses absolut vorhersehbare, beim Süßwasserangeln, was gleich am Haken hängt.
In Berlin und Brandenburg hab ich eigendlich immer drei bis fünf Verdächtige: Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen und Brassen (muhahaha, diese Twisterdiebe) und das ist deutlich spannender!
Ok, ich lass das heulen sein...

Cheers
Moritz


----------



## orca82 (28. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

hallo moritz, 25 forellen in 2,5 tagen hört sich doch gut an. angelst du an leicht zugänglichen oder eher an abgelegenen stellen?


----------



## Dart (28. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Moin Allerseits- also wenn ich die Berichte aus N.Z. lese;+so dolle ist es down under auch nicht, solche Fische fängt man in jedem Dänischen Puff, vielleicht noch besser.


Na, da fischt der ein oder andere Angler doch lieber in einem Fluss in herrlichster Natur, als in einem Besatzsee, sonst würde auch kaum jemand nach Kanada, Alaska, Argentinien oder Irland fliegen.
Greetz reiner


----------



## BigEarn (31. August 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> |supergri#h|supergri#h
> 
> 
> Moin Allerseits- also wenn ich die Berichte aus N.Z. lese;+so dolle ist es down under auch nicht, solche Fische fängt man in jedem Dänischen Puff, vielleicht noch besser.
> ...


 
Jepp, zienmlich bescheiden hier...bleib besser zu Hause :q

Mittlerweile erspart man sich mit dem Gang in den Forellenpuff ja nicht nur Reisen nach Neuseeland, nein, auch der Trip nach Spanien oder an den Rhein kann man sich sparen...Welse gibts da nun auch "auf Bestellung"


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (5. September 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

So, war mal wieder auf der Coromandel Peninsula, den großen Winter Kingie jagen......
Am ersten Tag ist eine Großfamilie Orcas zweimal durch meinen so schön angelegten Burleytrail (Futterspur) geschwommen, danach tat sich dann leider jedes mal ewig nix und wer kein bait hat fängt auch keine großen Fische. Gegen Mittag hab ich dann aufgegeben und nach einem leckeren Snapper (die gehen irgendwie immer) vom Grill noch ein wenig die Kahawai in der Flußmündung mit Streamern genervt.
Der zweite Tag ging besser los, morgens um kurz nach Sechs hatte ich schon ordentlich viele Köderfische in einen kleinen Felsenpool setzen können (später wollten die nicht mehr beißen). Die Fische waren alle von handlang bis etwa 35 cm, ein perfekter Snack für zwischendurch für jeden Yellowtail Kingfish. Als ich nach 15 Minuten einen toten und angenagten Köderfisch unterm Balon hatte wunderte ich mich noch nicht, kleingehackt und zum locken ins Wasser damit....
....jedoch als nummer zwei und drei genau so endeten wurde ich skeptisch!
Was für ein elender Schnorrer beißt hier Fingernagel große Stücke aus lebenden Fischen? Hmmmm, einfach mal ein paar tote Sardinen vor mir ins Wasser werfen und sehen was passiert. Recht schnell kam der erste Schatten unter Wasser angedüst....schwimmt komisch, ein John Dory?
Als dann noch mehr dieser "Schatten" in der Tiefe kreisten wurde mir klar, dass da eine Horde Tintenfische rumlungert und nur auf ein leichtes Fressen wartet.
Ich hatte noch nie Tintenfische gefangen und auch nur weil der Tackle Dealer meinte, ich bräuchte unbedingt einen Squid-Köder, mir so ein Ding* zugelegt. Einen Schwimmer auf die Leine, das Ding ans Ende und noch eine halbe Sardine drumgewickelt......bsssss, die ganze Montage raus und abwarten. Nein, ich mußte keine 10 Sekunden warten, da war der schwimmer weg! Gut, die nächsten Bisse ließen etwas länger auf sich warten....nach 10 Minuten hatte ich vier schöne Tintenfische verhaftet und die Köderfische wurden nicht mehr attackiert. Es hat sich bis mittags Sturm aufkam leider auch kein Kingie gezeigt.
Gut und auf einen nächsten Versuch!
Die Riesenportion Squid wurde dann am Abend teils als Sashimi und teils vom Grill gegessen. Lecker!!

Cheers
Moritz

*Ding, was besseres fällt mir zu dem Köder mit den Stacheln am Ende nicht ein


----------



## BigEarn (5. September 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

WOW, Orcas habe ich in meinen mittlerweile 2 1/2 Jahren Neuseeland leider immer noch nicht beim Angeln als Begleitung gehabt! Soviel zu dem Vergleich mit Dänischen Forellenpuffs...:q

War letzte Woche wärend des breaks in der Bay of Islands...hauptsächlich um alte Bekannte zu besuchen und ein wenig auszuspannen. Haben von Pahia eine kleine Charter unternommen, hauptsächlich auf Snapper. Neben dem leckeren Abendessen (Snapper) konnte ich auch einen Kingie landen. Leider knapp unter Maß...hatte mich schon auf ein Festmahl gefreut. Kingie ist  nämlich lecker lecker :l
Leider kommen die nicht zu uns in den Süden Neuseelands. Aber es ist ja nur noch 26 mal Schlafen bis die Forellengewässer wieder offen sind und dann gehts ab hier unten :vik:


----------



## orca82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Mensch Moritz, du hast ein Glück. Als ich in Neuseeland war, habe ich "nur" Pottwale gesehen. Aber die ruhen sich nur an der Wasseroberfläche aus und sind daher eher langweilig. Um einen Orca zu sehen würde ich sogar die Angeln stehen lassen. Fantastische Tiere. Fängst du die Kings direkt am Ufer? Könnstest du deine Montagen vielleicht mal fotografieren?

Gruß Orca


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (5. September 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Die Montagen sind denkbar einfach...
- Rute in der 50lbs Klasse
- Leine 50lbs (24kg) monofil
- Vorfach 80-130lbs FC oder anders Mono, 1-3m
- Bissanzeiger.....der gute Partyluftbalon in 13 bis 25cm Durchmesser, am besten mit der Aufschrift: "Good Luck!"
- Haken je nach Köderfischgröße 5/0 bis 11/0 und schön stabil sollten sie sein.

....ich hoffe die Kingies vom Felsen zu fangen aber aller Anfang ist schwer, nach dem ersten soll es dann wie beim Plötzenstippen abgehen |supergri ! Hab schon dutzende gesehen :k (meist bevor ich 'nen Köderfisch hatte), ein paar gehakt* |uhoh:#d aber leider keinen gelandet :c. Ich kenn Leute die fangen fast jeden Angeltag einen |kopfkrat und andere die fangen einmal im Jahr einen (gleiche Spots und genau so oft am Wasser), hoffentlich gehöre ich nicht zu letzteren....dann muß ich noch bis zur Abreise im Jannuar warten #q.

cya
Moritz


*z.B. an der #8er Fliegenrute beim KY streamern, auf Sardine an der 10kg Leine beim Köderfische verhaften. Diese Schnorrer kommen immer vorbei wenn es nicht passt!

p.s. Der Typ auf dem Photo hatte nur 100m von mir entfehrnt mehr Glück als ich, die gleiche Ausrüstung und 'nen gleich großen Köderfisch.


----------



## orca82 (15. November 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo,
na wie sieht es bei euch aus? Wart ihr schon wieder los?

Gruss Orca


----------



## Jürgen (21. November 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hey Orca ,

so jetzt in NZ gelandet - norwegen ist ja schon geil aber NZ ist fuer mich bisher nur gigantisch - Moritz hab ich schon meine cellphone nr. geschickt - morgen frueh gehts erstmal auf Bach und Regenbogenforellen - die gewaesser sehen so richtig geil aus :q

aber die Uferangelmoeglichkeiten im Meer sind schon spitze - mal sehen wann wir den ersten Kingfish draufkriegen#6

meld mich naechste woche mit den ersten fotos 

Gruesse
Juergen


----------



## Jürgen (30. November 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

So hier die ersten fischrei News aus NZ :vik:


War jetzt die letzten 4 Tage intensiv an oder in den Fluessen unterwegs - was fuer eine geile Fischerei - beim ersten Versuch hatte ich nach 2 Stunden im Tukitukiriver immer noch keine Spur von irgendeinem Fisch als ploetzlich eine 60er Rainbowtrout meinen 2er Mepps verfolgt und kurz vor meinen Fussen zugepackt - hammerdrill - die viecher ziehen sofort in die hauptstroemung und liefern dort einen heftigen drill - natuerlich mit tollen spruengen #6
kurzes Fazit - bei jeden angeltag (4-5std.) ca 4-10 Fische mit einem Schnitt bei rund 40cm - gestern im Tuatekiririver eine richtig grosse mit 2,6kg gelandet - fotos hab ich mit dem selbstausloeser gemacht - stelle ich demnaechst rein - wie vorher gepoastet ist ein aeusserst vorsichtiges anpirschen oder anwaten pflicht ansonsten wird man nix fangen - also kein vergleich zum Forellenpuff  
Beim Fischen in den Kawakas (bergregion) in einem engen tal am letzten Sonntag hatte ich gerade eine Forelle in einem kristallklaren pool ausgenommen als ich sie zum ersten mal geshen habe |uhoh: |uhoh: was fuer aale |bigeyes - 7 stueck alle weit ueber die 2-3kg marke konnte ich zaehlen -  leider hatte ich mit 16er mono zu leichtes geraet dabei aber an die Stelle werd ich nochmals einen trip mit 40er mono und altem hammelfleisch machen - einzigstes manko 9km Fussmarsch |uhoh:

so jetzt am wochenende gehts an zwei grosse bergseen zumm campen dort solls rainbows bis 14kg geben - die haelfte wuerds schon tun :q

das wird dann fuer forelle erstmal reichen - dann gehts erstmal nur im meer oder auf aal ran - |supergri

Gruesse aus dem Traumland  NZ
Juergen


----------



## orca82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück an den Seen und hoffe wieder auf eine erfolgsmeldung. Ich muss mir die Tage erst einmal eine Reiserute besorgen, die ich zum Spinnfischen auf Forellen und zum Aal angeln benutzen kann. (garnicht so leicht was passendes zu finden) Hat einer von euch einen Tip?

Grüße aus dem verregneten Deutschland
Orca


----------



## Jürgen (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hier ein paar Fotos - sorry wegen der quali aber alle mit selbstausloeser gemacht |rolleyes 
wenn sich der moritz melden wuerde dann koennten wir ja uns gegenseitig mit fischen ablichten


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

...schön, daß du an uns denkst jürgen #6... da hockst du nun vor einen meiner träume (riesenaal) - schniefschnief... dann versuche büdde wenigstens einen auf die linse zu tackern, daß wäre verdammt toll jürgen!... weiterhin viel spaß und ich hoffe, wir sehen uns am 16.02 (!?) #h


----------



## orca82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

sind doch super bilder


----------



## ThomasL (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo Jürgen

super Bilder, irgenwann muss ich auch mal dorthin...#6


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



Jürgen schrieb:


> aber an die Stelle werd ich nochmals einen trip mit 40er mono und altem hammelfleisch machen - einzigstes manko 9km Fussmarsch |uhoh:
> Juergen




Moin Juergen,

congratulations zu der gut geglueckten Forellen-Fischerei. 

Bezgl der Aale - Du willst die Dinger doch eh nicht haben? Was soll das mit den Viechern nur so for fun rumzumachen?
Besorg Dir doch einfach nen Polfilter fuer Deine Kamera und nehme die im Wasser auf?? Sieht doch eh viel besser aus - und da die ja nun normalerweise auch voll sichtbar an der Oberflaeche rumschwimmen ist das ja auch kein echtes Problem... 
Und ne 40er Mono (also ca 25IBS) ist fuer den Normalfall (Aale weit jenseits 2-3kg) leider etwas undergunned...
Wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss und Du unbedingt da mal einen Aal fangen willst dann wuerde ich sagen 
1) Circle Hook
2) 40kg STAHLVORFACH
3) 50IBS MONO Hauptschnur 

Mit der Ausruestung wirst Du wenigstens nicht viele Aale verangeln. Das ist  zumindestens hier der Standard - aber selbst damit wird laengst nicht jeder Aal gelandet... Einige Leute angeln hier mit 80IBS Geraet! (Und denn lassen sie den Aal auf Land schoen verrecken weil ist ja nur ein Scheissaal...)
Ja, ich weiss, der Fun Faktor ist damit relativ gering - aber der leidtragende bei dem "Fun" ist sonst der Aal wenn er mit dem Haken rumschwimmt... 
(Nur so am Rande - Innereien sind auch gute Koeder - Herz, Leber, usw. Und Aale gibt es nicht nur in dem einen gig mit 9km Fussmarsch - das kann man auch einfacher haben... Aber am besten laesst man die wie gesagt einfach in Ruhe...)

Und - nur fuer den Fall, dass Du die 40er mono auch auf Kingies off the rocks benutzen wolltest, das wuerde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen ... Alles ausser nem Rat King wirst Du damit vermutlich nicht landen, es sei denn Du hast kaum Hindernisse im Wasser oder verdammt viel Glueck...

Viel Spass weiterhin!
Cheers
A.


----------



## Jürgen (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Moin #h

@ Jirko - na klar - bin ab 1.2. wieder auf Hitra - komm aber zum Treffen |supergri

@ Ansgar - danke fuer die Tipps - werd ich beherzigen -  auf die Aale warten einige Maorifreunde von mir - die haben einen riesigen Aaltank und einmal  im Monat wird geraeuchert |supergri  


Bin zzt. in castlepoint (southeastcoast) zum Uferfischen (rockfishing) - aber hatte aber gestern nur 2 Stunden zum Fischen  bevor der WInd aufgefrischt ist - heute leider immer noch starker Wind - kein fischen moeglich  ist ja wie auf Hitra im Mai :g
1 kleinen Travally konnte ich auf Gummifisch landen - 2 kingies haben mich die ganze zeit ausgelacht #q  staendig hinter dem gufi, wobblern, poppern etc. hergeschwommen aber net genommen |gr: 
naja wenns morgen nicht besser ist dann gehts in die Gegend von 
Masterton dort solls zwei gute staauseen mit Forelle und Barschen bis 2kg geben - 
Gruesse aus NZ


----------



## Ansgar (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hi Juergen,

no worries...

Wow - endlich mal ne sinnvolle Verwertung von Aalen durch Angler, normalerweise wird da nur zum Spass mit rumgemacht...
Denn wuensche ich Dir da man Petri zu. Wird allerdings nicht ganz einfach nen 20IBS Aal zu dem Tank hin zu kriegen 
By the way schmeckt der Aal in NZ nicht so gut wie zu Hause, einfach zu gross/fett die Dinger... Es sei denn Du hast Glueck und kriegst einen unter nem Kilo, sind aber selten...
Hab da ab und zu mal im Steakhouse in Auckland Aal gegessen...(als Vorspeise) - war nicht so der Renner (aber als Norddeutscher ist man auch vermutlich etwas verwoehnt...)

Bezgl. Kingies - mal frischen Squid da hinwerfen  Ansonsten ist hier SPEED immer gut. Nix mit Popper, Gufi oder so. Schweren schlanken Blinker rein & zum Grund sinken lassen und denn crank it in like crazy. 2-3 Anhiebe, denn super fast einkurbeln und warten dass einer einsteigt... Gibt nichts besseres als wenn es unter high speed knallt dass die Heide wackelt und es auf einmal genauso schnell in die andere Richtung geht... Und denn Bremse dicht und voll gegenhalten |supergri|supergri Unter 30Ibs Geschirr brauchst Du es allerdings garnicht erst versuchen... 

Falls das mit dem See mit grossen Barschen was wird sag mal bescheid... 

Cheers
A.

PS: Nur zur Info - Trevally heisst das Ding...


----------



## orca82 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

hallo, 
hab jetzt mal zeit gefunden die bilder von anfang des jahres auf den pc zu ziehen und hier einzustellen.


----------



## orca82 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

noch ein paar


----------



## BigEarn (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Schoene Fotos! Welche Fluesse hast Du denn befischt?
Bin ab morgen fuer ein paar Wochen in Auckland und habe den ein oder anderen Trip zur Grossforellenjagd in Taupo & Rotorua geplant. #v
Musste mir vor Aufregung gleich heute erstmal die neue Riverworks Watjacke zur Beruhigung zulegen |supergri Bekomme nicht genug von dem neuseelaendischen Flifi Spielzeug #c


----------



## orca82 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

puh, gute frage. mir fällt jetzt nur der buller river ein. aber es waren noch mehr. auf der nordinsel habe ich leider garnicht gefischt.
am lake taupo habe ich immer nur abends, an den zuläufen angler gesehen und die standen dicht an dicht.

ich wünsche dir viel glück und halte uns auf dem laufenden!!!

#h carsten


----------



## BigEarn (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Die Fluesse sind auf der Suedinsel ja auch alle noch ein wenig schoener :m Und die Namen kann man sich oft auch besser merken |rolleyes
Werde mir noch ueberlegen, ob ich nach Taupo fahre oder mich auf Rotorua beschraenke. Bis Monatsende ist der Ngongotaha noch offen und die "Durchschnittsfische" in den letzten Wochen hatten 8 Pfund...


----------



## orca82 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

nicht schlecht, meine hatten (nur) 4 pfund. aber dafür daß es die ersten mit der fliegenrute waren, bin ich sehr zufrieden :vik:


----------



## orca82 (23. November 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Hallo, 
ich bin im Januar wieder in Neuseeland und würde gerne wissen ob man seine eigenen Fliegen einführen darf oder nicht. Diesesmal komme ich hoffentlich mehr zum fischen. Hat einer von euch schon an der Küste mit der Fliege gefischt und kann mir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp geben? Und ist zu der Zeit noch jemand da? 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## orca82 (25. November 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Ok,  danke.  Dann werde ich ein Paar einpacken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



orca82 schrieb:


> Ok,  danke.  Dann werde ich ein Paar einpacken.



aber keine gebrauchten! sonst gibts Ärger


----------



## orca82 (29. November 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Danke!


----------



## JasonP (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

da kennen die neuseelaender kein pardon. Kann dich schnell paar hundert dollar kosten. Ich hatte bei meinem equipment auch befuerchtungen, deswegen hab ich es gleich zuhause gelassen und mir lieber vor ort was gekauft.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Ich bin, ohne jetzt die genauen Bestimmungen zu lesen, fest davon überzeugt, dass die Einfuhr von Fliegen aus natürlichem Material( Vogelfedern u.Säugetierhaare) verboten sein wird.
Da solches Material nicht nur diverse (Vogel) Krankheiten übertragen kann, sondern selbstverständlich auch mit Schadinsekten, wie Speckkäfer und Motte, befallen sein kann!
Selbst ein Angler dürfte soviel Gripps in der Birne haben, um diese Zusammenhänge zu erahnen!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin, ohne jetzt die genauen Bestimmungen zu lesen, fest davon überzeugt, dass die Einfuhr von Fliegen aus natürlichem Material( Vogelfedern u.Säugetierhaare) verboten sein wird.
> Da solches Material nicht nur diverse (Vogel) Krankheiten übertragen kann, sondern selbstverständlich auch mit Schadinsekten, wie Speckkäfer und Motte, befallen sein kann!
> Selbst ein Angler dürfte soviel Gripps in der Birne haben, um diese Zusammenhänge zu erahnen!
> 
> Jürgen



so sieht es aus Taxi, mir waren meine Boots, an denen ein einziges Sandkorn klebte teuer zu stehen gekommen. 600 NZ Dollar hat die Desinfektion in Auckland gekostet. 
Bei solchen Dingen sind die seeehr zimperlich


----------



## orca82 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 30 - 50 lbs für Neuseeland*

Die Watschuhe und Hose wurden sehr gründlich abgesucht  die Fliegendose musste ich nur kurz öffnen. Das ist also kein Problem.


----------

